# Autism



## missdaisy

Hello, 

Are there any families in Berlin living with autism? Want to meet share experiences raising a child with Autism?

Many thanks


----------



## Tellus

Hi,

look here: Aspies e.V. is a self-help organisation for autistic people run by autistic people and based in Berlin Aspies e.V.


----------



## shadow200

Hello, 
Thanks for this thread. Any families in Berlin with experience?


----------



## Amifrau

I have a 22 year old aspie son but he's jn Bielefeld. Anyone know of any groups in that Ost Westfalen region?


----------

